# Official Battling Thread



## Undead (Feb 15, 2010)

Want to battle someone? Come here 
and meet others who want a battle!

DS & Shoddy battlers are both welcome here.​


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll fight someone oh shoddy after my current battle 

My name is Saito


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

looking for some test battles on the pokebeach shoddy server names "uncle jesse"
using my future psychic gym


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

I just now downloaded Shoddy and I have wi-fi and all three of the games. If anyone wants to battle, hit me up. I'll edit this post and add my Shoddy username after I get one.


----------



## GeninNaruto (Feb 16, 2010)

I've got Wi-fi and all three games. If anyone feels like a battle, hit me up.


----------



## Gary (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone mind explaining to me what Shoddy is?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

^It's like a battle emulator thing. You create your own teams and battle on servers. You have to download it though. I believe the competitive battling thread explains it if you want to look at that. I haven't got on it yet myself.


----------



## Newton (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone beginners wanna practice


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll help you practice later if you have Shoddy, Susano.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> Anyone beginners wanna practice



I'm a newb at it and need practice myself. I'll practice with you. My username is Kiri and I'm on the Pokebeach server.


----------



## delirium (Feb 16, 2010)

my username on shoddy is delaroche.

i'm getting on right now if anyone wants to battle. i'll be on the main server. just challenge or message me.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

^I'll take that challenge  I'm a newb though and trying to test out an all Normal typed team. Is the main server Smogon University?


----------



## delirium (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, I meant the Shoddy server.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 16, 2010)

ill hop on, testing out my gym team and working out the kinks


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

It won't let me log in there. Do you have to register to each different server?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> It won't let me log in there. Do you have to register to each different server?


yep               .


----------



## delirium (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh yeah, I think you do.



Innocence said:


> ill hop on, testing out my gym team and working out the kinks



Message or challenge me when you're on


----------



## Innocence (Feb 16, 2010)

bleh, some reason smogon bans stupid movesets like psychocut and bodyslam?

ill be on the pokebeach server if anyone wants to battle


----------



## delirium (Feb 16, 2010)

sorry i missed your last challenge. I was doing homework.

if it's a non legendary, then it's probably rejecting it because those particular moves can't be bred on the pokemon at once. for instance, swampert with curse, counter and mirror coat.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 16, 2010)

So wait?!? Does this mean I'm the only one still accepting battles from the DS versions?

If you want to fight me, post your code and get with me while I'm online to battle.

I have currently two teams you can battle with - 
-Shooting Star *Platinum*
-Six Sins


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> So wait?!? Does this mean I'm the only one still accepting battles from the DS versions?
> 
> If you want to fight me, post your code and get with me while I'm online to battle.
> 
> ...



Nope, I said I would take DS Challenges


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 17, 2010)

I read that, but it seems overshadowed when the world of Shoddy becomes clear.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmm, Shoddy I go by Jirachi X

Have a rating of 1244 incase anyone was wondering... Which meens I'm good.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm 1336 and I'm still far from good


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 17, 2010)

~M~ said:


> I'm 1336 and I'm still far from good



Where do you find your rank?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2010)

type /record (your name)


----------



## delirium (Feb 17, 2010)

over nine th..


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2010)

delirium said:


> over nine th..



har har har


----------



## delirium (Feb 17, 2010)

I could have been saying over nine thermometers. You never know man. 

Actually, right now I'm around 1250. I used to be 1400+ but then I started using mono bug and NU and UU teams in standard ladder.  lol


----------



## Innocence (Feb 17, 2010)

need a few test matches, working on my new electric gym spot, since i gave the psychic one away to the public

ill be on the pokebeach server on shoddy


----------



## delirium (Feb 17, 2010)

lol my electric team was beastly, huh?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 17, 2010)

delirium said:


> lol my electric team was beastly, huh?


bleh, i just found a nice strat thats all


----------



## delirium (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool.

I'll switch to Psychic and let's battle again sometime. Not now though 'cause I gotta head to class.


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2010)

Well I'm always up for some practice, just hit me a VM or PM and we can see

I am a real noob though, so most of you won't even be challenged

But anyone new to this, hit me up


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 18, 2010)

Gotta tweak my Grass team, I'll want to test it out on shoddy sometime


----------



## delirium (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone wanna help me test my psychic team on shoddy?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

delirium said:


> Anyone wanna help me test my psychic team on shoddy?


i will del, after i finish this beta normal team


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

On Shoddy I'm about 1300+. It was higher, around 1450+, but I've been taking losses lately because I've been testing a lot. I should make an account for testing teams from now on, so the record of my main account doesn't suffer.


----------



## valerian (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone with Shoddy want to battle?  I just recently gotten Shoddy so I want to test it out.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2010)

I need to test my fling team on someone


----------



## Innocence (Feb 20, 2010)

on my way to the pokebeach shoddy server


----------



## valerian (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone wanna battle? Shoddy only.


----------



## Newton (Feb 24, 2010)

Just had mega confusion hax, allowing my Dragonite to get to +4 DD behind a sub

6 OHKOs later 

My first ever pwnage match


----------



## Altron (Feb 25, 2010)

Looking for a battle to test out some pokes I recently bred/EV trained.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone want an IV battle? I need one desperately.

My FC is 1634 6279 1235


----------



## Altron (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking for a standard battle


----------



## delirium (Mar 22, 2010)

Anybody wanna run some wi-fi matches? It's been so long since I've battled. I only have a couple of in-game teams (one for Johto, one for Kanto) but I just wanna mess around and look at the new sprites/battle animations.

HG FC: 2450 6932 9907


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2010)

I wanna try out Wi-Fi for Diamond.

Diamond FC: 3996 9259 8219


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm up for a battle right now for some reason. I haven't done heavy EV training so real competitive players will thrash me. Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone up for a 6vs 6 battle. Only rule is no legendary.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 23, 2010)

Mecha like I said in the PM I'll battle you, same rules. 

Anyone else? Im up for a battle most of the time. Friend code in my sig.


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 26, 2010)

anyone wanna battle? shoddy only


----------



## ZenGamr (May 3, 2010)

Anyone want to battle? You can use a mix of any tier pokemon, mines mostly OU's with a few UU or Ubers.


----------



## Twilit (Aug 3, 2010)

*Anyone for a quick battle?*

Standard rules, 6V6, level 100.

Pokemon Diamond By the way 

FC: 4338 9809 5402


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 25, 2010)

I want to battle.

HeartGold FC: 3481 4733 3640
Platinum FC: 0303-2066-7690

I don't care about any tiers outside UBER, and the only uber I'll accept to battle with is Salamence.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2010)

Anyone up for a casual 6v6 lvl 50 battle? I'm rusty as hell and want to get back into the poke game with B&W coming out in a few months and picking up Heart Gold next week.

Duncan FC: 4596 7753 8136


----------



## ScorpionAmethyst (Sep 26, 2010)

Battle anyone?
Kimmy
SS FC: 3266 7262 0605
no tiers
standard no restriction lv. 100 battles only please 

PM me if interested


----------



## Naked (Oct 8, 2010)

For now, I'm only accepting Shoddy challenges. 
Username: NakedSnacks
I usually play UU or NU, but I'll play OU if you really want to.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello guys, I need help to check the IVs from my pokemons, care to help me out? 
Heart Gold: 3481-5504-0641


----------



## Bioness (Dec 24, 2010)

There are IV checkers on Serebii, here


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 28, 2010)

Friend codes anybody.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 16, 2011)

I need help evolving my kadabra and hunter, anyone want to help me out?


----------



## Ishtar of Tao (Jan 18, 2011)

Alright. I'm up for a level 100 EV pokemon battle later.


----------



## Hyde (Mar 10, 2011)

Since Shoddy (or Pokelab) is only for Single Battles, hit me up on Wifi if you want a battle. Details/etc. are in my signature.

EDIT:

Also, I usually keep battles at L50 because they go by faster. Also, I rarely level my Pokemon past 50 unless it's for an evolution or move.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone up for Black/White Battle? 6 vs 6, lvl 100.


----------



## Santoryu (May 1, 2011)

4th gen battle anyone? On PO, it's a battling simulator like shoddy but much better.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone have a Pok?mon online 'account'/team?

If so, we could get some battles in.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 18, 2011)

anyone want a standard ou battle?

on now

black fc - 3697 0325 9747


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone wanna battle on Pokemon Online?


----------



## GUMI (Dec 5, 2012)

This thread needs a revive. Not enough battles. :l


----------



## Xehvary (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm gonna beat you GUMI-chan. :3


----------



## GUMI (Dec 6, 2012)

I doubt it. :3


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone want to play a UU BW2 battle? FC: 0175 9563 5511 6v6 lvl 100, fun times?


----------



## GUMI (Dec 12, 2012)

Give me time and I will. I just have to make an UU team first. :3


----------



## Xehvary (Dec 12, 2012)

I should make a UU team too.


----------



## Weather (Dec 14, 2012)

Funny enough, my "Main" team is almost purely UU.


----------



## Xehvary (Dec 21, 2012)

Alright I have about 9 level 100 battle ready pokemon. Who wants to go?


----------

